# Have a few questions relating to a physco neighbor



## fabienne (May 4, 2007)

I read about the "no tresspass notice", but what constitutes tresspassing? does someone have to STEP onto the property or would someone leaning over my property count as tresspass? Does a posted sign count as a tresspass order? Also, The neighbor has cameras all over his house (outside). What are the laws as far as him having them aimed at my house or property? Are there laws that govern this? 

Thanks for any help....


----------



## EBPD240 (Oct 8, 2006)

The nut can have all the cameras in the world looking around, but he can legally only record video not audio, thats against the law. And as for leaning over your property...you are sounding like the nut now. just put up a nice TALL fence. oh ya and have him served with a no trespass order, the signs just get ripped off.


----------



## fabienne (May 4, 2007)

This nut has all kinds of weapons in his house and went ballistic when my chihuahua ran in his yard... I'm just trying to get some info because he said his lawyer is handling the "situation" now... we're talking big money for a fence... the property line between his and my house is 100'...


----------



## fabienne (May 4, 2007)

My dogs are always on a leash... but one scooted out the door by accident.... I don't care about anyone having weapons unless it's my nutjob neighbor who has them.... he's a scary person and I'm a little old lady living alone with a 4 pound Chihuahua.... geez... i wasn't trying to offend anyone....


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

fabienne said:


> This nut has all kinds of weapons in his house and went ballistic when my chihuahua ran in his yard... I'm just trying to get some info because he said his lawyer is handling the "situation" now... we're talking big money for a fence... the property line between his and my house is 100'...


There must be more to this story if this guy hired a lawyer.


----------



## fabienne (May 4, 2007)

Unfortunately there isn't any more to the story.... he despises any and all living creatures but people... i had 3 cops at my house Saturday all over my 4 lb dog Bambi cuz she ran into his yard... the cops said he was a nut too, as well as the dog officer.... just my luck...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

fabienne said:


> My dogs are always on a leash... but one scooted out the door by accident.... I don't care about anyone having weapons unless it's my nutjob neighbor who has them.... he's a scary person and I'm a little old lady living alone with a 4 pound Chihuahua.... geez... i wasn't trying to offend anyone....


Bullshit you're a little old lady. I don't know any lil old lady that uses verbage like what you just typed. You're a *liar *and I bet your whole story is crap...


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

Deuce....why so angry today? Did a little chihuahua pee on your oatmeal this morning? I will BITE it!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

fabienne said:


> ...the cops said he was a nut too, as well as the dog officer..


 Nothing worse than a nutty dog officer.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


>


If Stimpy was there, this stuff wouldn't be happening!

Seriously, it sounds like your neighbor is a dog-hater. Which means he is unhuman...check out his "pinky" (fifth digit)...if it is at the wrong angle on his hand, he is an "Invader": Alert "Threshold" immediately!

No, but really seriously, FENCE CITY. I'd hate to hear that your dog was damaged by a nutjob. The price of the fence is cheap compared to the damage this idiot could do to your dog. 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

Buy a fence, get a no trespass order, and stay away from your neighbor.

I think this question has been answered.

***Moderator can we close?***


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

US706 said:


> Buy a fence, get a no trespass order, and stay away from your neighbor.
> 
> I think this question has been answered.
> 
> ***Moderator can we close?***


NO!!!! We wil NOT close this thread, Keep Scout in your own yard too you crazy scotsman!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

So let me get this right, you are the psycho neighbor...right?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Make him a peace offering. Chinese food. Works wonders with psycho dog officers.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Agreed my grandmother doesnt even know what a computer is, never mind an online forum. Some things fishy about this thread. As far as your situation is concerned. Obtain a no tresspass order agaisnt the neighbor. Then if he trespasses he can get locked up simple as that. A "no trespassing" sign doesnt mean crap these days. Its just advising that you dont want people on your property. However, in order to be prosecuted for criminal trespassing you must have been served a no trespass order and a sign on a fence post does not count.


----------



## fabienne (May 4, 2007)

Duece must have PMS... or worse yet DSB(deadly sperm buildup)! What town do you work in? I don't think i want to get pulled over by HIM!!! I was hoping to get some help/suggestions on how to handle this but I guess I came to the wrong place!!!! And you're right, I'm not a little old lady I'm great looking redhead.... but I still live alone and have a Chihuahua and a crazy neighbor I'm worried about.....

oh... I forgot, thanks to those of you who replied with a rational answer....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_I'm great looking redhead...._

may i suggest nude sun bathing then ? 

that might warm up your neighbor


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

fabienne said:


> And you're right, I'm not a little old lady I'm great looking redhead.... but I still live alone and have a Chihuahua....


If you were really that great looking you wouldn't be living alone toots.
But lets put to rest any doubt, lets see a picture or two, and make sure we can ascertain that your a natural reddy...


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

HELPMe said:


> However, in order to be prosecuted for criminal trespassing you must have been served a no trespass order and a sign on a fence post does not count.


I'm not so sure about that- a No Trespassing sign with the "landowner's" signature would be enough.

In any event if memory srves me correct the max someone can get for t-passing is 30 days and I doubt that her neighbor would ever receive anything harsher than a $50 hit in the wallet, if that.


----------



## JARCOUETTE (Mar 13, 2007)

Conn. has on old blue law that allows the owner of a lobster pot within their jurisdiction the use of deadly force to prevent the theft of said pot and contents. Suggestion, go to CT, buy a lobster pot, take your neighbor, ask him to hold it, then take care of business. One suggestion, I would be somewhere close to a body of water when doing this. LOL PS LEGAL DISCLAIMER (((THIS IS A JOKE AND IS NO WAY A SUGGESTION TO BE CARRIED OUT)))


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> If you were really that great looking you wouldn't be living alone toots.
> But lets put to rest any doubt, lets see a picture or two, and make sure we can ascertain that your a natural reddy...


:L: :dito:


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

A chihuahua, she sounds more like a crazy cat lady.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

To the lady with the taco bell dog.
Put up the electric fence with the shocking dog collar its cheaper then a real fence. Then go out and buy some red lazer pointers and fix them to something so they point into the cameras facing your house. Then play loud music all day, park your car right out front of his house everyday and get a big flood light to point right at his house. Then find a big cop, trooper or even a corrections officer (we need loving to) to date so he wont say shit about any of these things. Bring the war to him and take no prisoners. You win !!! . Pranks may work to. This one just came to my mind, advertize his house for sale in the newspaper and advertise an open house when you know he will be home. You ruin his day or maybe he will sell his house and move. I'v never heard of anyone doing this and it just came to mind and would probably get you in a shit load of trouble but hey its its worth it. Let us know if you need anymore ideas.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Move to an island nutto!



fabienne said:


> Duece must have PMS... or worse yet DSB(deadly sperm buildup)! What town do you work in? I don't think i want to get pulled over by HIM!!! I was hoping to get some help/suggestions on how to handle this but I guess I came to the wrong place!!!! And you're right, I'm not a little old lady I'm great looking redhead.... but I still live alone and have a Chihuahua and a crazy neighbor I'm worried about.....
> 
> oh... I forgot, thanks to those of you who replied with a rational answer....


I traced her IP and got a picture
But seriously what kind of scumbag grandmother comes to a cop forum and uses the word sperm?
Sounds like a real skank.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

[qu*ote=fabienne]And you're right, I'm not a little old lady I'm great looking redhead.... *

No such thing.... ZA ZING!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I say by one of those water balloon sling shot launcher things, put you dog shit in it and launch it at your nieghbors house.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

fabienne said:


> Duece must have PMS... or worse yet DSB(deadly sperm buildup)! What town do you work in? I don't think i want to get pulled over by HIM!!! I was hoping to get some help/suggestions on how to handle this but I guess I came to the wrong place!!!! And you're right, I'm not a little old lady I'm great looking redhead.... but I still live alone and have a Chihuahua and a crazy neighbor I'm worried about.....
> 
> oh... I forgot, thanks to those of you who replied with a rational answer....


1.No I have LTFLS (low tolerance for lying shitheads).
2.Worcester you lying biotch, come on over for a visit and I'd be happy to show you some hospitality.
3.Suggestion; go somewhere else with your crap.
4.Great looking redhead who's firesnatch is knotted w/ peanutbutter is my guess. I bet all your cupboards are jam packed w/ Jif... or does your mutt like Peter Pan?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

:L: Awesome! Maybe this lady just wants some Fluffanutter...


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Get a can or two of weed killer. Wait for your neighbor to leave on vacation, work, or do a black op in the middle of the night. Spray a straight line of weed killer from the gas connection of the house to the street. Repeat. The owner will think there is some kind of dangerous gas leak and will pay big bucks digging up his lawn looking for the problem.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

you guys are bad!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

fabienne said:


> And you're right, I'm not a little old lady I'm great looking redhead.... but I still live alone and have a Chihuahua and a crazy neighbor I'm worried about.....


TRANSLATION: I am a toothless crack whore, crazy dog lady and I have a constant yeast infection.


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

good fences make good neighbors


----------

